# 10.1 Update not quite 10.1?



## Krevinek (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, I finally got my copy of 10.1 earlier today at The Computer Store in Seattle. I immediately installed it after dinner and booted into 10.1 hoping for some interesting stuff. Speed/etc were good, even on my 8600/300, so I am happy.

One big thing hit me though. I went to check the build number for no good reason, and instead of the nice 5G64 build number many people see, and what I saw on a Dual 800 running 10.1 at CompUSA the day before... I see: 5J34...

What the hell? I realize The Computer Store got these just yesterday, but Apple seems to have been VERY busy pumping out code since Seybold and that the second and third round of pressed CDs show the fruits of their labor. 

This is no joke guys, I am actually running 5J34. I cannot say what is different since the only other build I can get was 5G15 sent to us by Apple as part of the ADC October mailing instead of the 5G64 GM which was supposed to show up (which is why I went out and grabbed the 10.1 just today).

Have I been rewarded with my patience?


----------



## fryke (Oct 19, 2001)

i'd like to verify  my copy of the update still says 5G64.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 19, 2001)

....be kind enough to show  a screen shot?

Thanks


----------



## FaRuvius (Oct 19, 2001)

Perhaps these are copies that come with the new firmware, which was also just released.

Or maybe you should call Apple, cause you won the grand prize!!   

FaRuvius


----------



## Krevinek (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, I got a couple of screenshots. One isjust a screenshot of the About This Mac box, and the other is a full screen.







Full Screen 

I can assure you these aren't doctored, but that I am in fact running on the stock 300Mhz 604e of the 8600/300, with 352MB of RAM. I took the full screen AFTER taking the image, so you will notice differences, but nothing really mind-boggling other than a mistake I made (I launched the menulings manually, and so now I have them overdrawing my clock when I removed them properly, but a reboot will solve that, if I can't kill them from the terminal).

Uploading a .dmg would be a little difficult as I am on a 56k, which is why I didn't just download an image elsewhere. Apple Retail Stores should also be distributing this particular build now, and although it probably does include the updated firmware, there are probably at least 80 builds difference between 5J34 and 5G64. There has to be more changed code somewhere, but as I said, since I don't have a 5G64 CD to compare with, I cannot say what has been modified... maybe this is a build that is heading towards 10.1.1? I wouldn't be surprised if that image floating around as a 'possible 10.1.1' is 5J34, but I think it is more likely that 10.1.1 will be in the 5Kxx or 5Lxx series of builds, which at this rate would be a little before/after November 1st. (Don't hold me to this).


----------



## marmoset (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, the Security Update just took me
to 5L14...

Interesting.

Also interesting is the fact that "About This Mac" no longer displays build numbers.
You need to use the "sw_vers" command
int the terminal now to find build numbers.


----------



## marmoset (Oct 19, 2001)

To see what was modified in this update,
in the terminal type:

cd /Library/Receipts/SecurityUpdate10-19-01.pkg/Contents/Resources
lsbom SecurityUpdate10-19-01.bom |more


----------



## eeyoreed (Oct 19, 2001)

Actually, if you click the 'version 10.1' text in the About this Mac box, you can see the build number (and serial number)
Just a little tidbit of info to keep you away from the terminal  

-eeyoreed


----------



## Leonis (Oct 20, 2001)

This is what I got after the security update


----------



## ksv (Oct 20, 2001)

Haha, no, 5J34 is the GM of the "multi-language OS X", but I didn't know it was released yet. Take a look in the International control panel, and you'll see that there are a lot of new languages there. So, nothing new for you americans, if you don't know norwegian or chinese . Sorry.
I guess the future 10.1.x updates will be 5Mxx or something like that. 5Kxx is OS X Server.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 20, 2001)

what new languages are there? norwegian and chinese were always there.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

It'd be nice if Apple at least let us _download_ those languages. Languages aren't bounded by countries, after all.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 20, 2001)

Marmoset:

I can still get build number after the update in About This Mac, the same way we always have...?

Mine says 5L14 too now, BTW.  Before the update it was 5G64, which was a full 10.1 install (not upgrade) that had been ordered from the Apple Store.

Ian


----------



## Krevinek (Oct 20, 2001)

Okay, I was wondering why I could finally choose to install Localizations. That explains the 5J34 issue, and I have 5L14 now that I have installed the security updates


----------



## simX (Oct 20, 2001)

Yeah, that's probably why you have a higher build number.  I was thinking maybe that Apple had updated their 10.1 CDs because of the security update, but I guess it didn't.  Localization is most likely why.

By the way, you can still click on the version number in the About This Mac after the security update and still get the build number.  If you click again you get the serial number of your computer (handy!).

And Leonis... WTF??   You have software version 9.1.1?  When the heck was THAT released?  Was that a release that came preinstalled on a computer after 9.1 was released but before 9.2 was coming preinstalled on computers?  (Also of note, the version number itself.  If your Mac fails, what number are you gonna call? )


----------



## ksv (Oct 20, 2001)

Yes, how many times do I have to say it? 
5J34 has more FULLY LOCALIZED languages than 5G64. I've been testing 5J24/5J34 for a month now.



> what new languages are there? norwegian and chinese were always there.



No, scandinavian and some other languages were NOT in 5G64.



> And Leonis... WTF??  You have software version 9.1.1? When the heck was THAT released? Was that a release that came preinstalled on a computer after 9.1 was released but before 9.2 was coming preinstalled on computers?



Well, Mac OS 9.1 is System v. 9.1 and Finder v. 9.1.1, I think. But the "official" version number is 9.1.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *And Leonis... WTF??   You have software version 9.1.1?  When the heck was THAT released?  Was that a release that came preinstalled on a computer after 9.1 was released but before 9.2 was coming preinstalled on computers?  (Also of note, the version number itself.  If your Mac fails, what number are you gonna call? ) *



Actually those "9.1.1" are 9.21. I don't know what the hell is going on with that.


----------



## Hes Nikke (Oct 20, 2001)

i have the same thing happening on my system too! i think it has something to do with the fact that i've never booted directly into the partition that says 9.1.1 (my CLASSIC only partition)


----------



## Simach 3 (Oct 20, 2001)

I sent to apple for my copy of 10.1 and this is the version that they sent to me. Build 5G64 and it works like a charm only a few small gliches which were easily fixed.


----------



## John Melby (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *And Leonis... WTF??   You have software version 9.1.1?  When the heck was THAT released?  Was that a release that came preinstalled on a computer after 9.1 was released but before 9.2 was coming preinstalled on computers?  (Also of note, the version number itself.  If your Mac fails, what number are you gonna call? ) *


My OS 9.2.1 Startup Disk control panel (v 9.2.3) also says 9.1.1 instead of 9.2.1 for my Classic partition (which contains OS 9.2.1). I have another small partition devoted to maintenance software, and it says 9.2.1 for that volume. Doesn't seem to have caused any problems, though.


----------



## Kid Red (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Leonis _
> *This is what I got after the security update
> 
> 
> ...



umm, is it just me, or does my start up disk panel look a lot different than yours? That looks like an aqua theme in 9. Doesn't matter I guess as you are still showing the build # tho


----------



## skOre (Oct 22, 2001)

hhehhe


----------



## simX (Oct 22, 2001)

Funny how people are having their Startup Disk control panel say 9.1.1 instead of 9.2.1.  Just hope you don't actually have to call 9.1.1. 

And that is definitely an aqua theme applied to OS 9.  Just wondering: is it Kaliedoscope?


----------



## Simach 3 (Oct 22, 2001)

I thought I had the whole marshmellow but now I find out that it is nothing but fluff.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Yes, how many times do I have to say it?
> 5J34 has more FULLY LOCALIZED languages than 5G64. I've been testing 5J24/5J34 for a month now.
> No, scandinavian and some other languages were NOT in 5G64.*



so is "norsk" norwegian? if so it was in 10.0.4, but how fully or partially localised it was i know not. (for those who don't know, you have to click on the "edit" button on the languages pane of system preferences to see all the languages).

specifically, what new languages are there?


----------



## ksv (Oct 23, 2001)

Yep, "Norsk" is "Norwegian" 
Nope, it wasn't in 10.0.4. Only partial.
Fully localized norwegian 10.0.4 were never made, they only came to 10.0.3 before they started working at 10.1...

There are a total of 15 languages in 5J34;
Norsk
English
Français
Deutsch
Espanol
Italiano
Nederlands
Portuges
Svenska
Dansk
Soumi
And 4 asian languages that I don't understand


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2001)

probably japanese, korean and chinese (simplified and traditional)

I want my greek! c'mon apple!


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Yep, "Norsk" is "Norwegian"
> Nope, it wasn't in 10.0.4. Only partial.
> Fully localized norwegian 10.0.4 were never made, they only came to 10.0.3 before they started working at 10.1...*



what do you mean when you say norsk was "partial?" do you mean some of apple's apps weren't localised?



> *There are a total of 15 languages in 5J34;
> Norsk
> English
> Français
> ...



that's the same list i have for 10.0.4 and 10.1. english, french, german and portuguese have a number of variants also.

so what *exactly* are you saying is different?!  not trying to cause an argument, I am just not understanding you.


----------



## ksv (Oct 23, 2001)

No, I mean the list that appears in the International pane in System Prefs without having to click the Edit button. These languages are 100% translated in OS X. Just try to switch to norwegian, and you'll see that the menus, apps, etc are still in english, but maybe the date and time in the menu bar appears in norwegian.
In 5J34 (and all the other 5J builds), everything is localized, exept from IE.


----------



## Krevinek (Oct 23, 2001)

There are other languages, I don't know how fully they are localized, but they are there.

5J34 (at least my copy) had options to install a couple of oriental languages such as Japanese. As I said, I don't know the extent of the localization (I haven't switched to Japanese yet...)


----------



## Leonis (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kid Red _
> *
> 
> umm, is it just me, or does my start up disk panel look a lot different than yours? That looks like an aqua theme in 9*



You are right....that's Aqua theme in OS 9 

I am doing my best to make OS 9 look as close to X as possible..... I even  "hacked" the OS 9 to with transparent text background


----------



## Simach 3 (Oct 24, 2001)

I haven't had any reason to install Japanese translators on mine as well. My knowledge of Japanese is quite limited and I don't get any material that requires translating. I did study for a while but I gave My Sansado English Japanese dictionary to my niece.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *No, I mean the list that appears in the International pane in System Prefs without having to click the Edit button. These languages are 100% translated in OS X.*



i didn't know that. i figured they were just "apple's choice."  they really should have some information text to this effect on the edit screen.



> * Just try to switch to norwegian, and you'll see that the menus, apps, etc are still in english*



indeed they are! how sneaky of apple.

i guess that's why putting british english at the top of my list did absolutely nada!

thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## clem_007 (Jan 12, 2002)

I have version 5p48 of 10.1.2 

I guess it comes down to the base install and subsiquent software updates


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2002)

I too have build 5P48!!  Apple must be playing with our heads!!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......I'm going crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## simX (Jan 14, 2002)

*** simX wonders if anyone noticed this thread was actually started in October and died in October, until it was revived a couple days ago.  

Let's not dig through the past, OK?


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> **** simX wonders if anyone noticed this thread was actually started in October and died in October, until it was revived a couple days ago.
> 
> Let's not dig through the past, OK?   *



It's clem_007's fault  hehe


----------

